# Little Tots Estate Joe-Pye



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone have a photo of the buck Little Tots Estate Joe-Pye? I've done a hundred Google image searches for him but can't find any. I have found plenty of his kids though, and own one of his grand-daughters. Any information/photos will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think we should have a topic for the search of missing goats XD There are holes in what I have found from my girls' bloodlines, and it annoys me. Perfectionist that I am XD


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I have one on my website, if you still need one. There's a link to a photo of him under Enchanted Hill O'Seven, under senior does.


----------

